# Wort Permit Help!



## NorthernIrelandLad (May 26, 2011)

Well heres my situation I am wanting to go over to Canada to Volunteer in a Bible Summer Camp in Kelowna BC. My great Uncle has set it all up, and I applied for a Work Permit. I sent a letter stating they had a job for me and that accommodation etc will be free and I wont be paid. I sent it around 3 weeks ago and live in Belfast, I am wanting to go to Canada in June sometime.
So my questions are:

1.How Long will it take before I get my visa?

2. How will they notify me about my visa? (email/post) btw it was sent to London!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

NorthernIrelandLad said:


> Well heres my situation I am wanting to go over to Canada to Volunteer in a Bible Summer Camp in Kelowna BC. My great Uncle has set it all up, and I applied for a Work Permit. I sent a letter stating they had a job for me and that accommodation etc will be free and I wont be paid. I sent it around 3 weeks ago and live in Belfast, I am wanting to go to Canada in June sometime.
> So my questions are:
> 
> 1.How Long will it take before I get my visa?
> ...


There is no such thing as a Volunteer visa. You may, however, come to Canada as a visitor for up to six months. You do not need to wait for reply from Canadian Immigration, just book your RETURN ticket and come. You are not permitted to work but can volunteer.


----------



## NorthernIrelandLad (May 26, 2011)

see i thought that but i was told i needed this visa...

i have sent my passport with it so i have to wait for some sorta reply  i cant go until then!


----------



## NorthernIrelandLad (May 26, 2011)

NorthernIrelandLad said:


> see i thought that but i was told i needed this visa...
> 
> i have sent my passport with it so i have to wait for some sorta reply  i cant go until then!


well i wish it was that simple! i thought that i didnt need a visa but i was told i did and send it away WITH MY PASSPORT...so i need to wait on a reply so what should i do?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

NorthernIrelandLad said:


> well i wish it was that simple! i thought that i didnt need a visa but i was told i did and send it away WITH MY PASSPORT...so i need to wait on a reply so what should i do?


There's not an.great deal you can do except perhaps call them and ask them to return your passport. Other than that you'll just have tonwait for them to send it back. 
Where did you sent it and what type of application form did you use?


----------



## NorthernIrelandLad (May 26, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> There's not an.great deal you can do except perhaps call them and ask them to return your passport. Other than that you'll just have tonwait for them to send it back.
> Where did you sent it and what type of application form did you use?


Ano...  I sent it to London..and I cant get through to any email phone anything so just have to wait. It was just an oedinary work permit


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

NorthernIrelandLad said:


> Ano...  I sent it to London..and I cant get through to any email phone anything so just have to wait. It was just an oedinary work permit


Unfortunately for you Canadian Immigration gets thousands of applications daily so there's no saying when they will get to yours and send everything back to you. It will/may be a very frustrating wait for you, but good luck. I hope you enjoy Canada. British Columbia is most spectacular in the summer.


----------

